# Gateway DX4870 Motherboard swap.



## Maddux (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,

I've had my Gateway DX4870 for close to a year and it's still under warranty, but when I contacted Gateway about the issue, they told me they will not honor the warranty since it was a refurbished unit. So needless to say, I will never buy a Gateway again, but the issue at hand is a few days ago, I was listening to music and the computer tower started emitting a horrid burning smell, and shortly after, the USB port that my computer speakers are getting power from quit recognizing anything in it. It still gives power, but anything that needs to be recognized like a mouse or keyboard will no longer work. I did a sfc /scannow and it said it found errors but were unable to fix them. So I am deducing that my motherboard has officially burnt up and is probably on it's last leg, so I am going to go ahead and invest in another motherboard, but here is where I need help at. Before that, here are the specs for the IPIMB-AR motherboard that comes stock with the unit:

*ERCPU*​ Support Intel Socket: LGA 1155. (95W Max) (Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge)​ * Core i7 3770 (K), 2700, 2600 (K)​ * Core i5 3570 (K), 3450, 3330, 2500, 2400, 2300​ * Core i3 3240, 3225, 3220​ *Chipset*​ Intel B75 Express​ *Integrated Graphics*​ Intel HD​ *Memory*​ 4 * 240-pin DDR3 DIMM slots Supports Dual Channel DDR3 1333 non-ECC , un-buffered memory (Max 16GB)​ *Expansion Slots*​ 1 * PCI Express x16 (3.0 Ivy Bridge), (2.0 Sandy Bridge)​ 3 * PCI Express x1 (2.0)​ *Storage*​ 2 * SATAIII 6Gb/s connectors​ 4 * SATAII 3Gb/s connectors​ Supports HDDs, Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)​ *Audio*​ Realtek  High Definition​ *Network Adapter*​ Intel (Gigabit)  10/100/1000Mb/s​ *Rear Panel*​ 1 * PS/2 for mouse (color green)
1 * PS/2 for keyboard (color purple)​ 1 * Audio I/O (Headphone /Microphone jack)​ 1 * RJ45 LAN port
4 * USB 2.0 ports​ 2 * USB 3.0 ports​ 1 * VGA port​ 1 * HDMI port​ *Internal*​ 1 * 4-pin CPU Fan connector
1 * 3-pin SYS Rear Fan connector
1 * 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector
1 * 24-pin ATX Power connector
1 * Front Audio header
1 * Front Panel header
1 * Clear CMOS jumper
2 * USB headers​ *Form Factor*​ Micro-ATX​
Here is a link to a picture of what it looks like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-IPIMB-...245612748?pt=Motherboards&hash=item20e2e502cc

My question is, if I get a new motherboard, can I get just any microatx board? If so, can I take the Core i5 that's in the old board and move it over to the new board? The heat sink and fan that are attached to the CPU are on top of 4 metal posts that are on the old board. On most of the new boards, I see there are just holes where the heat sink screws should go. Does that mean I will need to invest in a new heat sink and fan unit as well? I am hesitant about getting the same board again as a replacement because I don't want to re-live that dreadful moment it burnt up. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hate to break it to you but refurbished systems almost always come with lesser warranties than brand new systems so if you buy a refurbished system from another manufacturer it too won't have 1 year warranty unless explicitly noted.

As for the motherboard swap. If you replace the motherboard with a non-OEM original motherboard, so in this case another Gateway/Acer/eMachines motherboard that is identical, you will need to purchase a new Windows license as the OEM Windows License can only be legally used on the machine it was purchased with.

You will likely need to replace with a new one as well if you buy a generic board.

And I'd suggest a new power supply as well. Gateway machines are notorious for using low quality power supplies that die and/or take out motherboards.


----------



## Maddux (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Triple,

Thanks for the reply! About the power supply and the new Windows 8 disc, I already had that factored into this whole project, and I do see your point about the warranty. I'd hate to throw the whole thing in the trash, which is why I ventured to just get a new mobo. I have a Rosewill 580watt "Green Series" power supply inside, so I'm not worried about frying the new mobo, but I'd rather get another mobo so I won't have to live with knowing a similar replacement will suffer. So as for the question, I can get any Micro ATX mobo? Or does it have to be specific? Thanks!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can get any micro-ATX board you want as long as it supports your CPU.


----------



## Maddux (Apr 17, 2014)

Excellent, and as far as the fan goes, will I need to get a new heatsink/fan combo? The original heatsink is sitting on 4 metal posts that are on the motherboard. Will these posts detach? After I install the new mobo once I get it, what will happen at first boot? Do I need to have the Windows 8 CD in while it boots or does the mobo needs to install itself first? I've never done this before so I just want to know ahead of time of the proper setup procedures.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

You dont have to worry about ever buying a gateway computer again. all thats left in that line is acers. they dont make emachines anymore either.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In many cases the heatsinks are not standard so you may need a new one. Probably good to get one anyway.

You must install Windows before you can install the chipset drivers.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

SUEOHIO said:


> You dont have to worry about ever buying a gateway computer again. all thats left in that line is acers. they dont make emachines anymore either.


Are you sure that the Gateway line is done? eMachines is indeed done but the Gateway lines seem to still be going.


----------



## Maddux (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok thanks for the info, and yes I do agree with you Triple, Gateways are still selling as far as I can see. Unless they are just recycling Gateway towers with Acers parts in it like mines is?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Acer makes both lines, just like when HP bought Compaq but still caries a Compaq line.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

From what i understand acer bought gateway and emachines but all of the computers are branded as acers now.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Nope, you can still buy Gateway branded systems and have been able too since the acquisition in 2007 even though Acer is the parent company.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. i havent seen any of the newer ones branded as gateways so i figured they werent made with that name anymore. same thing with the compaq computers as i know HP bought them out.


----------

